# Need some help with gas??



## Austin (Sep 30, 2007)

I've got the itch to get on the water. Haven't been out in quite a while. Mainly looking to do some redfish/sheepshead fishing. The weather looks good this weekend. I have my own gear and will pitch in for gas/bait/drinks. Contact me via the forum or on my cell phone. 530-4580. Thanks all !:thumbup:


----------



## presnells (Dec 19, 2010)

*did you find someone to fish with?*

If you know of some good spots to go I would be happy to take you. I went yesterday and did not see anything


----------



## sig226 (Feb 7, 2011)

*help with gas*

The gas light on my car did come on today, all donations would be welcome.keep posting will be going a lot when kings and snapper are around.I have a huge 20 gall tank on one boat and a 36 on other. the 20 gall has never held more than 13 gallons after a all day trip


----------



## thecalmbeforethestorm (Nov 6, 2010)

i would be more than happy to donate to your gas tank sig im looking to get on a boat this year and catch some fish worth taking home and getting pictures of.. and i will chip in on bait also


----------



## Austin (Sep 30, 2007)

Helping out with the expenses is no problem! :thumbsup:


----------

